# The funk of the skunk



## pompanostradamus (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm like a baseball player in a hitting slump, an author having writer's block. I can't catch a fish. I've got the funk of the skunk all over me. Went to west beach in GS and set up on the west side of the Lee Callaway cut. Nothing but fleas. In case I haven't angered the fishing gods enough, I doubled down today. The place was a brown pelican parking lot. Of course one of them gets tangled in my line. I wade out to hand line him in and free him up. But the line broke, leaving him entangled in the leader. He floated away and I had to watch him struggle until I gave it up. About 11 I headed down to the regular spot by the pier for more non-stop lack of action. Packed it up about 130. Saw a couple guys leaving the pier with a cooler full of what looked like reds. At least I didn't have to waste time cleaning fish when I got home. Just got through walking the dog and saw the moon, big and full. I'm going to blame that.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Surf Skunk*

I have been skunked many times. It just provides motivation to improve my fishing skills.

Be patient; your time will come when you have to clean fish again.  C2


----------



## Scottie531 (Aug 7, 2011)

Well, those birds certainly are ridiculous. Last weekend there was one running around with a leader and swivel. So sad, but I know those things aren't the smartest animals, and it's tough to help them unless you have 3 or 4 people it seems.

I guess I've gotta apologize for talking it up! And I don't know if i mentioned it before, i think I may have, but i haven't had much luck fishing in the mornings at the pass. I've fished more evenings and nights more than mornings, but I've always had more luck towards sundown and right after sundown. 

Keep truckin tho, things can only go up, right!


----------



## pompanostradamus (Oct 17, 2007)

No worries Scottie. I'm certain the full moon is a factor. Nobody is posting about catching pomps this week so I don't feel too bad. We have some cooler weather coming in and a new moon in a few so things should pick up then. Hopefully...


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Moon Factor*

I was told by some old Fishheads that daylight fishing when the moon is full is fruitless. I was to go and fish at night because the fish could see things better..

I figure that night is for sleeping or **** hunting and never checked it out. I know that night fishing for Redfish is good. When we camped out on Alabama Point many moons ago to surf fish, night was always more productive. I'm talking about BIG! redfish; real elbow benders. JMHO C2


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

first cast today got a pomp after that , 4 remoras, but thats better fishing than the last 4or 5days, It's gonna pick up again.


----------



## pompanostradamus (Oct 17, 2007)

C2, I think those old fish heads are right and I know you're right about night being for sleeping. jc, I'm glad to hear you found one and I agree on it picking up soon. I just wished I would have timed my vacation better.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Question??*



pompanostradamus said:


> C2, I think those old fish heads are right and I know you're right about night being for sleeping. jc, I'm glad to hear you found one and I agree on it picking up soon. I just wished I would have timed my vacation better.


Where are you located?? I thought that you lived in Gulf Shores where you can fish for 365 days a year.

For Jim: Glad to hear that you're catching some. I'll let you know when I can go with you. C2


----------



## pompanostradamus (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm literally 5 minutes from the beach but I'm also in retail and about to hit the holiday season. Tough juggling work and fishing but you're right, I shouldn't whine when I'm this close to paradise. That moon was very bright again tonight...


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Work?*

Work? Somebody has to do it. It's been so long since I've been gainfully employed that I forget what it is sometimes. I have retired 3X and may get it right sometime.

I wish you a very successful selling season this year. C2


----------



## pompanostradamus (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks C2. When you're ready to unretire again, let me know!


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

go to one of the area bridges or the pass at night..throw out a chunk of mullet on a 7/0 hook crack open a cold one and wait for the redfish bite...bob sykes was good to us the other night..we caught 5 and the largest one was our PB at 57"


----------



## runningguy (Jun 21, 2009)

Like the cubs first baseman Mark Grace said, "you need a slump buster." Find the ugliest girl in your local watering whole and take her home for a romp. Slump over. Just a baseball analogy, but may work for a fishing slump. Hell it's worth a try


----------



## runningguy (Jun 21, 2009)

You need a slump buster. Like Mark Grace of the cubs said, "find the ugliest girl in the bar, take her home and have a romp." Good luck...


----------



## pompanostradamus (Oct 17, 2007)

PnB, that's a great idea but instead I went to the Shrimpfest and filled up on Cajun pistols. Run, yours is also a great idea but the wife said not to even think about it.


----------

